# Salmon Burger Toppings?!?`



## mugsy27

hey guys...i have a great recipie for salmon burgers, but i dont know what to top them with?!?  ketsup and mustard doesnt quite sound like its gonna cut it here.

any ideas?!?


----------



## SurvivorGirl

I don't know if i'm the best person to give you ideas seeing as i have never made nor tried salmon burgers, but my guess would be some sort of light mayo dressing. 
for example lemon (rind or juice) mabey cilontro, perhaps capers (finely chopped), all mixed with some mayo - or some such thing. yet i remind you this is all just a guess


----------



## AllenOK

Remoulade would probably be a better choice, plus some nice leaf lettuce, tomato, and a bit of sweet onion.


----------



## AllenOK

SurvivorGirl posted at the same time I did!  Remoulade is basically the same thing she mentioned, just a little more complex.


----------



## mish

Mugsy, if your serving it on a bun (as a burger), I would whisk some lemon juice and finely chopped fresh dill into mayo - season to taste.  Spread the mayo mixture on the bun, and add a slice of tomato and lettuce.  Tzatziki is another idea.


----------



## TATTRAT

tarragon aioli, wasabi mayo, basil and lemon aioli, asparagus, a little extra thick hollandaise...


----------



## college_cook

Onion marmalade, or mushrooms would get my vote.


----------



## SurvivorGirl

I think anything that would cut through the richness


----------



## Uncle Bob

mish said:
			
		

> Mugsy, if your serving it on a bun (as a burger), I would whisk some lemon juice and finely chopped fresh dill into mayo - season to taste. Spread the mayo mixture on the bun, and add a slice of tomato and lettuce. Tzatziki is another idea.


 
This is what I was thinking!! I have neaver eaten a Salmon burger, but I do think something delicate so as not to over power the salmon would be in order. Maybe even a plain yogurt, lemon, and dill.


----------



## BreezyCooking

I love salmon burgers!!  Top them with homemade tartar sauce, Thousand Island dressing, tarragon/garlic mayonnaise, seafood cocktail sauce, salsa - really, anything that you'd pair with any other type of seafood.


----------



## Guts

KNORR® Béarnaise suuce is what I use...


----------

